
Goodbye privacy: Amazon Echo, the home robot who hears it all - pavornyoh
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/nov/21/amazon-echo-alexa-home-robot-privacy-cloud
======
privacy101
This Amazon product is not new and many cellphones have basically the same
functionality that brings the same privacy issues.

